# September Photo Contest



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby and Penny love camping and hiking in the White Mountains in NH.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Zaya enjoying the dog days of summer


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Foxy doing what she loves to do best!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Abby and Penny love camping and hiking in the White Mountains in NH.
> View attachment 876383


Just look at that lovely Swishy tail!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> Foxy doing what she loves to do best!


Shut down the contest. We have the winner.
Edit: The game is most-def "on"...

☑ Outdoors?
☑ Golden Retriever?

Bonus points for...
☑ Action shot?
☑ Golden Retriever in water?
☑ Golden Retriever...retrieving?
☑ Active elements in frame (i.e., Golden Retriever, splashing water)?
☑ Cool reflective elements in water?

In all seriousness, my only critique of this picture is I would have liked to have seen Foxy's head more centered in the frame (e.g., a bit lower, and further to the right). Otherwise, the framing and use of negative space to give Foxy "somewhere to go" with that prodigious bound is spot on.

Cool pic!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Rooney helps me "water" my flowers


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Our Kona on a recent outing. Gotta rep SoCal, no? 😁


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Riley's Mom said:


> Zaya enjoying the dog days of summer


Honestly? That pup knows how to live...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is what we do


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Finn likes to hike near the lake and look for ducks...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a wonderful start to the photo contest featuring pics of goldens *Having Fun Outdoors*.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Cowabunga!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SoCalEngr said:


> Shut down the contest. We have the winner.
> 
> ☑ Outdoors?
> ☑ Golden Retriever?
> ...


Thanks, SoCalEngr....the feedback on technique is also good...!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> This is what we do
> View attachment 876414


Wow, and rock climbing Golden....really a fine looking Golden he is...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max at the beach.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Jake


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> Cowabunga!


Oh man, this contest is actually getting good. I don't even care that I have zero chance of winning this thing. The pix being submitted simply rock.

☑ Outdoors?
☑ Golden Retriever?

Bonus points for...
☑ Action shot?
☑ Golden Retriever in water?
☑ Golden Retriever doing "golden retriever thing"?
☑ Active elements in frame (i.e., Golden Retriever, splashing water)?
☑ Cool reflective elements in water?

I had to copy/zoom the pic to notice that subject pooch has definitely already been involved in one-or-more splashdowns. The framing is spot on. The only "improvement" I could envision is purely a photography thing. Everything is in fairly sharp focus, and using a wider f-stop would have introduced some cool bokeh effects for background elements.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Max's Dad said:


> Max at the beach.


Yet another cool "golden retriever doing retrievery things in water" pic. Again, I don't even care that these pix mean I have zero chance of winning this thing. The pix being submitted simply rock.

☑ Outdoors?
☑ Golden Retriever?

Bonus points for...
☑ Action shot?
☑ Golden Retriever in water (is this a lake?)?
☑ Golden Retriever doing "golden retriever thing"?
☑ Active elements in frame (i.e., Golden Retriever, splashing water)?

The framing is spot on, and I love the water elements.


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

This is Echo.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

SoCalEngr said:


> Oh man, this contest is actually getting good. I don't even care that I have zero chance of winning this thing. The pix being submitted simply rock.
> 
> ☑ Outdoors?
> ☑ Golden Retriever?
> ...


Thank you!!! I’ll be sure to add those photography tips in 😜


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all these great entries. Every one is picture perfect and will make choosing favorites very difficult!!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I KNOW I saw that chipmunk here!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> I KNOW I saw that chipmunk here!
> 
> View attachment 876463


Another fun outside adventure, a golden looking for chipmunks to retrieve. Keep up the good work Oscar.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SRW said:


> Jake
> View attachment 876444


Blue goes so well with that Golden's colors...!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster retrieving a stick!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ceegee said:


> Duster retrieving a stick!
> View attachment 876468


What a great shot! He and Honey sure love the water.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only a few days into the contest and so many awesome pics! 
There's plenty of time to enter.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Litter mates Hunter and KayCee got into their pool after a brief Fall shower--it was suppose to be empty. She is sitting, he is "lounging"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

3 goldens said:


> Litter mates Hunter and KayCee got into their pool after a brief Fall shower--it was suppose to be empty. She is sitting, he is "lounging"
> View attachment 876528


This pic is just adorable!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the wonderful photos already shared in this month's contest. The theme is *Having Fun Outdoors* and goldens love to have fun! Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, September 22.


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Great Aunt Ellie and her Great Niece Maeve. Can you tell they're related?? 🐕🐕


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey thinks playing with a tennis ball is the best way to have fun indoors or outdoors!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So hard to choose just one to enter! But there is a LOT of fun when dock diving is on the menu!


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

When ball is life


----------



## 24K Girl (Dec 23, 2019)

Beach days can be tiring....









Full disclosure, puppies are two weeks old and are not at the beach, but in a tray full of sanitized sand with clean toys.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a reminder to post your photo soon because before we know it, the 22nd of the month will be here. 
The theme is *Having Fun Outdoors* and goldens love to have fun! 
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, September 22.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

This great theme helps us to hold onto summer for just a bit longer! More pics please!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is coming fast. Keep those cameras handy and catch your golden Having Fun Outdoors.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, September 22.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

24K Girl said:


> Beach days can be tiring....
> 
> Full disclosure, puppies are two weeks old and are not at the beach, but in a tray full of sanitized sand with clean toys.


No! No, no, no, no, no! Completely unfair! That much cuteness, all piled up in one place, has to constitute some rules violation! 😉🤣


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Sweet Girl said:


> So hard to choose just one to enter! But there is a LOT of fun when dock diving is on the menu!


LOL! I have to say, if you look at it "just right", it looks like she's doing the butterfly stroke. 😁


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

This is the best theme ever! I love seeing all these goldens so happy outside!! They really are living!

Here in Connecticut, we have been hiking a lot, going to the beach, and recently tried canoeing with Leo! Here is a pic I took of him and my husband.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mde13004 said:


> This is the best theme ever! I love seeing all these goldens so happy outside!! They really are living!
> 
> Here in Connecticut, we have been hiking a lot, going to the beach, and recently tried canoeing with Leo! Here is a pic I took of him and my husband.
> View attachment 876679


Great photo!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Fourlakes has picked a theme for September, *Having Fun Outdoors*.

There have been many things that we cannot do during this COVID 19 pandemic. But people have found a new love for the outdoors - hiking, swimming, gardening, just spending time outside.
And our Goldens love being out there with us - and having fun is their specialty.

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, September 22.

Please, one entry per membership.
Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for September is *Having Fun Outdoors*.

There have been many things that we cannot do during this COVID 19 pandemic. But people have found a new love for the outdoors - hiking, swimming, gardening, just spending time outside.
And our Goldens love being out there with us. Look at all the fun photos and share one of your pics, too.

It's already the 14th.....entries will be accepted until Tuesday, September 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Less than a week left to enter this month's photo contest.
The theme for September is *Having Fun Outdoors*.

Our Goldens love being out side and having fun is their specialty.

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, September 22.

Please, one entry per membership.
Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This photo contest will close on Tuesday, September 22.

The theme is *Having Fun Outdoors*.
Our Goldens love being out side and having fun is their specialty.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the last weekend to photograph your Goldens *Having Fun Outdoors*.
This photo contest will close on Tuesday, September 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


Ivyacres said:


> This is the last weekend to photograph your Goldens *Having Fun Outdoors*.
> This photo contest will close on Tuesday, September 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This photo contest will close on Tuesday, September 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This photo contest will close this afternoon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is closed. 
Head over to the Voting Poll to choose all your favorites!


----------

